# Biocube 29 vs. Biocube 29 HQI?



## mtrwmu

Hello all,
First off, I'm new to the game and looking forward to setting up my first nanoreef. I've read everything I could get my hands on over the past 3 months and decided that a biocube is my best option for space/price/wants, etc. 

Anyways, my LFS was having a sale yesterday and I was able to pick up my 29 gallon biocube for under $300 (stand not included). 

Now, I'm researching possible upgrades to lighting and see that Oceanic has just released a new version of the Biocube - the HQI with a 150W MH. I posted the description below. I've found this system online for $499. 

Do you think it's worth returning my biocube for this one? And, yes I would like to try my hand at corals and an anemone, so maybe the stock lighting in original biocube wouldn't be enough?

Thank you!


Description: 
The Oceanic Systems BioCube 29 Gallon Aquarium w/ HQI Lighting takes the BioCube to a new level. The 150W HQI light, integrated protein skimmer and built in refugium chamber create a perfect environment for a thriving coral reef with a broad variety of organisms including small polyp stony (SPS) corals and Tridacna clams.

BioCube 29 Gallon w/ HQI Lighting Includes:

* Additional Photos
* User Manual (new window)
* Lighting system: 150 Watt, 14,000K, double-ended metal halide
* Cooling Fan: 388 mm 4,000 RPM
* UL listed 243 gph submersible pump with adjustable discharge nozzle
* Filtration: BioCube Protein Skimmer & Filter Pad
* Refugium w/ Refugium Light Window (Refugium Light not included)
* 20" Long X 20.75" Wide X 19.25" High

Recommended Accessories:
* Stand for the BioCube 29 Gallon Aquarium
BioCube 5 Watt UV Sterilizer
BioCube Protein Skimmer


----------



## petlover516

Welcome to the site! It depends on how much your willing to pay: Metal Halides boost up your electric bill, and heat up your tank to the extent u might need a really expensive aquarium chiller! SPS corals need bright light, but are also difficult to care for. I think that if ur a beginner u should stick with hardy corals, so u wont really need a bright light.


----------



## mtrwmu

Thank you much.
I think I am going to stick with stock lightning. It's funny how people go back and forth.
Lemme ask you this - my locals guys are saying that an anemone will do fine in the 29 w/ stock lighting. They've had one in their display biocube for nearly 2 years. 
What do you think of an anemone in the cube?


----------



## Sandsifter

First of all if you get a sea anemone, be careful as these will stun and possibly different species of fish except for the clown fish. The clown has a symbiotic relationship with the anemone. I unfortunatel lost 2 dragonets and a blue mandarin to the one we had. The other caution is this, if the anemone dies, and you have a clownfish, it will become aggressive to the other residents in the tank (personal first hand knowledge).

Just fuels for thought. And make sure you get a marine test kit. Very important. I test every week, might be a little overkill, but it works.


----------



## GetITCdot

if you are into softies such as mushrooms and leathers you should be fine with stock lighting, however if you want to get into SPS you may need to think about the light upgrade and possible chillers for such a small tank. Also with that much heat you may also want to look into an auto-top off system if you go with the better lights


----------



## petlover516

a few anemones will survive under stock lighting but the only clowns that can survive in a 29gallon comfortably(percula and ocellaris) will only host with anemones that get bigger than the tank itself! if your looking for a symbiotic relationship, i say no. but if u just want an anemone cauz u want an anemone, they're are a few.


----------

